# What's the Best Solution for 2 Seniors with Mobility Issues



## kal-tex (Dec 30, 2012)

I would like to treat (via AGR points) a couple of friends to a long-distance trip. Both of them have mobility issues, so neither of them is going to be able to climb to the upper berth. This would be a one-zone trip. My options are: the Accessible Bedroom, the Family Bedroom, and 2 Roomettes. Since one of them usually sleeps in a recliner, and the other in a bed, I think I can eliminate the Accessible Bedroom. The Family Bedroom would provide the option of 1 reclining, 1 sleeping. Two Roomettes would give both of them the option to sleep in any position desired. The Family Bedroom would be cheaper - 25,000 each way. Two Roomettes - more costly at 30,000 each way. Any thoughts?


----------



## gswager (Dec 30, 2012)

Hardest part is climbing to upper bunk bed. It's in cramp location. You could go for 2 roomettes on lower level.


----------



## Blackwolf (Dec 30, 2012)

The Family Bedroom is my vote. Its the 2nd largest room on the train, behind the Accessible Bedroom. True, two roomettes could work, but it would cost more and then the two of them are separated.


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 31, 2012)

In a roomette, when the lower bed is made up, there is very little room to walk/step

when undressing or dressing. I would think that a bedroom would be best. One

could be in the chair and the other in the lower bunk.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Dec 31, 2012)

And if they are both relatively small in stature, the lower bed in a regular bedroom is wide enough for two to sleep on. Certainly more room to move around there, your own bathroom facilities, etc, which are a nice advantage for those of us reaching the senior years.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 31, 2012)

Shanghai said:


> I would think that a bedroom would be best. Onecould be in the chair and the other in the lower bunk.


That chair in the Bedroom doesn't recline at all and it would be decidedly uncomfortable IMHO.

As much as I don't really like the idea of depriving a family from being able to use the Family Bedroom, that is probably the best 1 room option. The facing chairs that normally form the child's bed on one side can be left up or maybe slightly reclined, while the main bed can be put down.

And of course just getting two roomettes remains a viable choice too.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 31, 2012)

I've slept in that chair, and wouldn't voluntarily do so again as it was very uncomfortable.

I'd agree that the family bedroom is the best option.


----------



## kal-tex (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for all of your ideas! I think I'm convinced that the Family Bedroom would be the best option. Although I've traveled in that room before, I can't remember - Is there a table between the 2 seats? Are two adults able to sit there for meals?

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## AlanB (Dec 31, 2012)

There is a pull out table between the two chairs, but getting 2 meals on it would probably be a neat trick. Thankfully, there is a table on the other side too. So while it wouldn't be a romantic dinner for two, it might be more practical.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's the table in question:







You can see the upper kids bunk over Amy and Alexander's heads.


----------

